# Strawberry from shore



## Road Runner (Mar 20, 2010)

My son and I fished Mud Creek from shore on 6/8. We fished from 4:00 pm until dark. Total 30 crawfish caught by hand for my son and 4, 12-14 inch chubs. We were bait fishing with worms under a floating bobber and power bait on a sinking bubble. We missed half a dozen bites on the power bait and caught all of the chubs on worms. 

I really hope the chubs are not making a giant comeback.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Not sure if you were eating the mudbugs, but most crawfish you catch right now are not very tasty and have a good chance of being full of eggs. Caught some at a reservoir I'm not going to disclose and found this to be the case, after ignoring recommendations not to catch them until mid-July. I've always caught them in August and there was a pronounced difference in taste and cleanliness of the bugs when getting them later in the summer.


----------



## Road Runner (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for the info on the crawfish. Many of them had eggs. My son just likes to catch them all were released to live another day. I am sure they will look and taste better after they have molted for the year.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I wouldn't claim to be a crawfish expert . We've found that they're best in August as well. We make it a tradition to go out the first weekend in August. Boil them with zatarains crawfish boil and Tony's seasoning for an authentic Cajun feast


----------

